# E60 After market Sump Base No Drain Plug



## Nice&Green (Dec 3, 2011)

There is no drain plug on the after market base. Does this mean I need to take the top off and dump fluid out in order to change hydraulic fluid?


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

brand new ones from Meyers don't have plugs in the bottom. I ordered 3 a year ago and 1 had a plug and the other 2 didn't. Same shipment for all 3.


----------



## Nice&Green (Dec 3, 2011)

LON;1530153 said:


> brand new ones from Meyers don't have plugs in the bottom. I ordered 3 a year ago and 1 had a plug and the other 2 didn't. Same shipment for all 3.


So how do you change the fluid?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

drill and tap a hole in it


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The drain plugs locked up and the allen hole would strip as often as not. If you don't want to pull the top cap you can use an evacuator though the fill hole. I suggest you pull the top cap it only costs the price of some nylon cup washers, and you can clean the crap out of the bottom of the sump that draining would never remove, Rip that sump screen out while your there, they cause issues and the other filters are adequate to do the job.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Drain plugs are useless on Meyer pumps. The problem is that the stuff that comes out of them isn't the stuff that you NEED to get out. There is no substitute for removing the lift cylinder and scraping out the pump base from all the sludge that accumulates in them.


----------



## bls47303 (Mar 10, 2003)

pull the lines off of your plow and hook them up to the pump run the pump side to side till no more fluid comes out. every other year pull the pump apart and clean and replace all of the seals


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

bls47303;1537802 said:


> pull the lines off of your plow and hook them up to the pump run the pump side to side till no more fluid comes out. every other year pull the pump apart and clean and replace all of the seals


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

bls47303;1537802 said:


> pull the lines off of your plow and hook them up to the pump run the pump side to side till no more fluid comes out. every other year pull the pump apart and clean and replace all of the seals


I wonder if there is a correlation between the bad rap Meyer gets and running pumps dry?


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

2COR517;1538468 said:


> I wonder if there is a correlation between the bad rap Meyer gets and running pumps dry?


Running it dry like that is pointless (because the pump intake is more than an inch from the bottom of the reservoir), but won't hurt it. Even after the reservoir is dry, it takes more than a little bit of turning to completely dry up the pump and allow it to wear.

The meyer pump weaknesses involve mostly the lift cylinder seal (which let oil out and water in), and the control switches themselves, which are overloaded by the B and C solenoids. Another weakness is the ease by which water gets into the cavity between the motor and the gear pump.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jasonv;1540045 said:


> The meyer pump weaknesses involve mostly the lift cylinder seal (which let oil out and water in), and the control switches themselves, which are overloaded by the B and C solenoids. Another weakness is the ease by which water gets into the cavity between the motor and the gear pump.


Wow  and I always thought it was an inadequate crossover relief.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

basher;1540082 said:


> Wow  and I always thought it was an inadequate crossover relief.


The crossover relief valve is adjustable on the meyer pumps, just like everything else.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jasonv;1541001 said:


> The crossover relief valve is adjustable on the meyer pumps, just like everything else.


Only for pressure, not volume. I always thought that the lack of volume in the crossover relief lead to swelling in the C valve creating the consistent "only angles left" issue, good to know that's not an issue.

So water in between the motor and pump cause this? If not is it the excessive draw (how does that work with the guys using the old school switches) or the piston cup sealing creating the "only angles left" syndrome?


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

basher;1541194 said:


> Only for pressure, not volume. I always thought that the lack of volume in the crossover relief lead to swelling in the C valve creating the consistent "only angles left" issue, good to know that's not an issue.
> 
> So water in between the motor and pump cause this? If not is it the excessive draw (how does that work with the guys using the old school switches) or the piston cup sealing creating the "only angles left" syndrome?


The valves on meyer pumps fail when they get slightly bent or contaminated by water or other debris/sludge. The older meyer pump valves had very thin stems that bent very easily. They still only take a very light whack to bend beyond use.

Most of the "only angles X" problems are actually electrical, however. As I've mentioned, the weak switches are overdrawn by the large B and C coils. Once the contacts inside the switches arc for a bit and get dirty, then the B or C coil won't be powered along with the motor as they should be for lift and for one of the angle directions (which can be either left or right depending on which hose is connected to which cylinder). Often times, repeatedly working the switch will grind off the residue from arcing and allow the circuit to make contact, restoring the valve operation. Another major weakness of the system that can lead to "only angles X" problems is in the bullet connectors between the coils and the truck wiring harness. Those are very exposed to the elements.

Water between the motor and pump causes corrosion or ICE in that area and stops the motor from being able to turn AT ALL. In this situation, the only working function will be LOWER/FLOAT.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Gosh darn I learn something new everyday.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

basher;1541268 said:


> Gosh darn I learn something new everyday.


Sarcasm... the last refuge of the ignorant.
:waving:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Sarcasm: the last refuge of modest and chaste-souled people when the privacy of their soul is coarsely and intrusively invaded. 


We could swap quotes forever, I have not the time nor inclination



Dostoevsky, if you were wondering


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

basher;1541402 said:


> Sarcasm: the last refuge of modest and chaste-souled people when the privacy of their soul is coarsely and intrusively invaded.
> 
> We could swap quotes forever, I have not the time nor inclination
> 
> Dostoevsky, if you were wondering


How about this idea: you don't reply to me, I won't reply to you. Deal?


----------

